# Raspberry Pi 2 need to disable serial UART port on boot



## ernie (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a Raspberry Pi 2 running FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE and I need to disable the serial port on boot up as it's interrupting the boot process.  I have a GPS module attached to the UART port which spews out data to the Pi every second or so.

I tried disabling the port in /etc/ttys but that has no effect. I presume my problem has something to do with uboot setup.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2017)

If you disable the UART you won't be able to access the GPS module at all. You probably just need to disable the serial console.


----------



## greatoak (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi!

Any solution for this?
I got the same problem: I can't get the u-boot to ignore input on serial.


----------



## acheron (Apr 12, 2017)

Have a look at this mailing thread : https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2017-March/015845.html
And this wiki page : https://github.com/BobBallance/freebsd-gpio-pps/wiki/Regaining-Control-of-the-UART


----------



## greatoak (Apr 12, 2017)

acheron said:


> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2017-March/015845.html



Thanks, will try this.



acheron said:


> And this wiki page : https://github.com/BobBallance/freebsd-gpio-pps/wiki/Regaining-Control-of-the-UART



I found out this page during my search but overlooked the part I needed...


----------



## greatoak (Apr 12, 2017)

acheron said:


> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2017-March/015845.html


I have created a file /boot/msdos/uEnv.txt with content:

```
bootdelay=0
stderr=lcd
stdout=lcd
```
 At boot time with serial data coming in, the boot loader still stops displaying a continued line of "dots".



acheron said:


> https://github.com/BobBallance/freebsd-gpio-pps/wiki/Regaining-Control-of-the-UART


I didn't overlooked that part. This article explains how to recompile u-boot which is a NO-GO for me at the moment.


I have an urgent need to have this working so I am currently continuing deploying Raspbian at the moment...


----------

